# Guten Tag



## Martin8411 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Martin und ich lese glaube ich PC Games schon seit Kindheit. (zumindest ewig?) Früher auch sehr gerne CBS 

Jetzt habe ich es auch mal geschafft mich anzumelden.

LG aus Augsburg
Martin


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Oktober 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen! Ich hoffe, es gefällt dir hier.


----------



## Martin8411 (4. Oktober 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2019)

Willkommen!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2019)

Hi, viel Spaß!


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2019)

Tach Maddin


----------



## arrgh (15. März 2020)

Hallo!


----------



## spikaman (27. März 2020)

Hallo willkommen


----------

